# opinions wanted!! pullet or cock?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to get as many opinions as possible on this. I know you all have a better eye than I do and I'm looking for some opinions. I asked this in another thread but was hoping I'd get more opinions in this thread. So forgive the double thread. I know it's very difficult to sex silkies, but I also believe most of you have a good eye for sexing with subtle clues. Could you all please give your opinions on my bird. Cock or pullet? I'm only looking for opinion here and the more opinions the better!! I hope you don't mind me asking on this thread ! Please help! Opinions wanted! Thank you all so much! You are all so great!! So here's my bird. Please take a look and let me know what you think! Again thank you all for your opinion!


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey realsis, I'm sorry, but I don't have any experience with Silkies. I too have heard that they can be tough to sex. Unfortunatly by the time you get an answer, you'll be able to tell on your own. 

Good luck, it's a beautiful chick no matter the sex.

Wrigley


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the age on this beautiful chick??


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

3 months or close to three months. That's her/his age


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know the age but according to josh32 and I we believe it's a young pullet congrats!!  the reason I say this is, the comb looked really dark and not like a brighter cherry color. It being darker seems like you have a young pullet.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh thank you much! Yes her comb is a black color and kinda smooth. So if it we're a male it would be a reddish color? That's really good to know. I'll be getting one more on Friday. 2/3 month old buff. I'm praying for a black comb on that one too! Then my little flock will be finished!  I am very grateful for your opinion!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Your welcome but be careful on buffs females combs can be a pinkish color as males will be a reddish!! Good luck on your flock!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Oh thank you much! Yes her comb is a black color and kinda smooth. So if it we're a male it would be a reddish color? That's really good to know. I'll be getting one more on Friday. 2/3 month old buff. I'm praying for a black comb on that one too! Then my little flock will be finished!  I am very grateful for your opinion!


sis
I feel like I'm stalking you, finding this thread with our mutual question 
my twin to your chick is looking longer in the neck. wondered if that means anything. it(ahem) is slow to feather, pretty much fuzzy from crown to toes.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Oh thank you much! Yes her comb is a black color and kinda smooth. So if it we're a male it would be a reddish color? That's really good to know. I'll be getting one more on Friday. 2/3 month old buff. I'm praying for a black comb on that one too! Then my little flock will be finished!  I am very grateful for your opinion!


griffin...my twin to yours. does the long neck mean anything?


----------

